# Emmy's Sprite Museum



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 31, 2020)

Marvel at my sprites. (I used butterfree's spriting guide i recommend it.)

This is a recolor of nickit. I don't like it but hey i did it. I just was trying to learn how to recolor something.
(Original sprite by leParagon)


This is not my sprite. This is the Pokemon gold/silver jumpluff sprite.

This is my sprite. I revamped the G/S one.


I am legitimately proud of this one. It's so cute! it's a mareep with butterfree wings!

This is a sprite of milcery. It came out way worse than expected and what is with that white background!??!?!

And this is Lolquid. Not my Pokémon but I did it for Kung-fu-ferret.

This is a back sprite for a fake pokemon i've been working on. No Front sprite yet.


Yay i started on the front sprite. I HATE IT! IT IS DISGUSTING.. i cannot see how i ruined it when the back sprite was so perfect.


Here's a sprite i made for Jirachu. It's a combination of Pikachu + Clefable so i like to call it Piklefable.


I'll post more soon. Bye!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

These are super cute!^^ I like them a lot


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks. I also have a request shop!


----------

